# Easton Vista -SL wheel feedback



## rger8 (Aug 27, 2004)

Anyone familar with these? I just purchased a set after doing some research and they sound like a nice upgrade from my stock ALX 290's. They are not high end but are 30mm deep aero's. 20 spoke front 24 spoke rear. 1697 grams. 

Any feedback appreciated, Thanks!


----------



## logbiter (Sep 14, 2005)

rger8 said:


> Anyone familar with these? I just purchased a set after doing some research and they sound like a nice upgrade from my stock ALX 290's. They are not high end but are 30mm deep aero's. 20 spoke front 24 spoke rear. 1697 grams.
> 
> Any feedback appreciated, Thanks!


no problems with the regular 'vista's' here. lotsa commuting & riding for ~1.5 yrs.


----------

